# All electronics in driver side door are dead.



## mk5 r666 (Nov 23, 2008)

and I need gas!
Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## dlob32 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: All electronics in driver side door are dead. (mk5 r666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk5 r666* »_and I need gas!
Anyone have any ideas?

turn the car on and of twice. and take $20 dollars to the cashier and tell them $20 on 3. p.s. thanks for wasting my day


----------



## mk5 r666 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: All electronics in driver side door are dead. (dlob32)*

Your day isn't worth much, I guess.
Thanks for the constructive feedback.
But seriously, the car has been on and off several times. Lock, window, trunk switch, and gas cover switch are all inoperable.
Has anyone experienced anything like this? I imagine it is either a loose connection or something got shorted out. I'm unsure whether the problem is inside the door or in the engine bay somewhere.
Next step is to figure out how to take the door panel off, I guess.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I have a feeling it might be the comfort module I think all inputs and outputs pass though it and the power control module.
Do you own a can capable vag com?


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

It's probably the door control module in the door itself.


----------



## WPJetta (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: All electronics in driver side door are dead. (dlob32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dlob32* »_
turn the car on and of twice. and take $20 dollars to the cashier and tell them $20 on 3. p.s. thanks for wasting my day

electronic gas door release, there, smarty.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: All electronics in driver side door are dead. (WPJetta)*

There should be a cable somewhere in the trunk to open the gas door. If you can't open your trunk you may need to fold the seats down to get back in there.

Edit* It's a 07, unless it has a ton of miles on it just take it back to the dealer. If it runs out of gas on the way there call them up and tell them to come get it.


_Modified by vw93to85 at 4:20 PM 3-19-2009_


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

plastic pry bar to the fuel door perhaps... and there's an 800 number for free roadside assistance, perhaps a warranty claim need be called in


----------



## mk5 r666 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*

Hey, guys. Thanks for the responses. I got it figured out although I'm still not entirely sure what the deal was. Here is how it went for posterity's sake:
I removed the battery so I would have room to look around for connections and checked all I could find. Reinstalled battery, still no good. Took battery back out and looked around some more. 
I Finally found a connection that seemed like it clicked in place after i crawled under the car, although it could have just been some odd plastic on plastic noise. Reinstalled battery, still no good.
Had battery in and out about 2 more times after that with various poking and prodding (but with no meaningful finds). Put the battery back in and the door miraculously comes back to life.








So all in all, a very mysterious, inconvenient problem that eventually sorted itself out.


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

Ya, in this time u opened the driver door a billion times i'm sure. The harness cracks in the door jam and breaks the ground wire causing hte door to die. there is a TSB for better harness. Pull back the rubber boot on the door and im sure u will find the break.


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (rustlerdude)*

I actually had a similar issue yesterday. Out of nowhere:
the key fob didnt work
one touch didnt work for driver window
passenger window wouldnt go down
the unlock/lock button on the passenger side didnt work
alarm wouldnt arm, even with the key fob manually in the door
I just unplugged the battery for a few mins and plugged everything. Worked like a charm...weirdest thing ever.


----------



## njslastchance (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: All electronics in driver side door are dead. (mk5 r666)*

my passenger side door control module went a few months back. it was pretty simple to change. thats sounds like what your problem is.


----------



## stirfriedx9 (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: All electronics in driver side door are dead. (njslastchance)*

the d/s door harnesses have been breaking like crazy on these cars. in fact they have become back ordered from vw. the wires break or crack inside the big rubber boot located near the door hinges. this can cause all the functions of that door to work intermittently. that may also be your problem. 


_Modified by stirfriedx9 at 8:18 PM 3-28-2009_


----------



## sml (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: All electronics in driver side door are dead. (stirfriedx9)*

Had the same issue, long story short:
Couldnt open fuel door with driver door open. closed door would work. noticed nothing worked when driver door open. problem went away for a month or two, now came back and nothing works at all. also door thinks its open when its shut, thinks its shut when its open.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

guys take it from a service advisor at a volks...there is a tsb and its a bit commun on early mk5 for thedoor harness to fail .


----------



## sml (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: (2LODubster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2LODubster* »_guys take it from a service advisor at a volks...there is a tsb and its a bit commun on early mk5 for thedoor harness to fail .

You are absolutely right in my case sir. Thanks for the good info from myself and everyone else who has had this issue. A tech at athe dealership found thie tsb for me and sure enough if I reach in there and give it a jiggle stuff starts working.








Sadly I am trading my car in rather then fixing it, need something more real estate looking








But that does put me in for a shiney new Touareg!


----------



## R1FIGHTER (Jun 2, 2009)

I just soldered the broken wires I found in my door harness. I now have power to the door but the drivers and passengers windows don't work. ??? 
Any help would be greatly appriecated. 
-Brad


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

BRAD IS YOUR CAR UNDER WARRANTY?


----------

